# HIDDEN oil galley plug passenger side. 68 gto



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello all! 
I've got a 68 gto that I fired for the 1st time since rebuild. We broke the motor in and then realized that the passenger side lifters were clattering... we pulled the valve cover and discovered that there was no oil coming up to the passenger side at all.

With a bit of research and help from this site, I pulled the dizzy and realized that the infamous hidden oil galley plug was missing. 

Question is... am I able to access it by dropping the transmission? O have read numerous posts indicating that the motor needs to be pulled. I'm desperately trying to avoid that route. 

I've also read a post with instructions on accessing that plug from the front after removing everything on the front.

Has anyone ever tried this and were they successful. And again has anyone been successful in doing this job by pulling the transmission.

Thx


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Before you go through all that trouble, I have read that you can see the plug if you pull the distributor. Never had this problem or had to solve for it, but check to see if it is there. Not sure your best plan of attack if you have to replace it.

The reason I say this is that the front of the oil galley behind the timing cover has 2 small freeze-plug type cups that are factory. In a typical installation after a trip to the machine shop, these holes are tapped/threaded for a 3/8" pipe plug. If either the pipe plug or the factory type replacement cups are sunk too deep, it can cut off oil supply to the passenger bank of lifters.

It is also possible that the passenger oil galley cup was not staked in place after replacement and it has loosened or blown out and allowing oil to flow out.

So if me, I would first pull the distributor and look down in there with a flashlight or get a hand-held palm scope that you can snake down there to take a look. It may indeed be the rear plug, but sure would be a lot of extra work to find out that the plug was there and the front plug was your problem - or some other issue not related to the rear oil galley plug.

I read about an instance where the missing plug was inserted/added from the distributor hole while the engine was in the car- but it was such a pain & difficult process that the installer said never again that way.


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes I've already confirmed that the plug is missing. 

Any other comments on whether or not I'm able to remove the transmission, flywheel etc... to gain access to the missing oil plug? 

Or has anyone experience with doing it from the front


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

To my knowledge, it can't be done from the front. You'd have to be able to insert the plug, move it all the way down through the oil gallery, then somehow get it started in to the threads and tightened. Since the rear plug is the same size as the front plug, you'd have to somehow magically shrink it to get it past the threads in the front and then expand it back to proper size. Not possible with any technology I'm aware of. I've heard of people being able to install it from the top through the distributor hole, but it's difficult, tricky, and if you manage to drop it into the engine (very likely) then it's going to have to come out anyway. Doing it from the back with the engine in the car means that you've got to get it down to the point where the flywheel/flexplate is off, then you'll have to lower the rear of the engine enough to get access to the pressed in plug, remove that, install the problem plug, then press in another 'pressed in' plug. Once you get it down to that point, it's not THAT much more work to go ahead an pull it and it's a whale of a lot easier to install the plug that way.

But, hey - you could be the first to invent a way to solve the problem if you give it a shot 

Bear


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

Thx for the words of encouragment. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Engine is going to have to come out, just be careful & get some help with the hood, and after fan shroud & radiator are removed when it's time to lift the loosened up engine.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I had this exact problem with the 389 that's still in my '65 to this day, back in 1981. The shop had left out all three oil galley plugs...the two behind the timing chain and the one you're talking about, passenger side rear of block. I was able to pull the trans and bellhousing, knock out the core plug in the block, install the missing screw in oil plug, re-install a new core plug, and button it all up with the engine in the car. It took me about 5 hours, start to finish, but I was young and flexible back then. You can do it without pulling the engine, not an issue, IMO. I didn't need to.


----------



## 1967GeeTeeOh (Apr 29, 2018)

Check out this Tech Artical at this site - galley plug install


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

1967GeeTeeOh said:


> Check out this Tech Artical at this site - galley plug install


Very creative. I can see how this would work. You have to really want to do this though, in my experience (and I've had to do it more than once) reinstalling the balancer with the engine in the car is no picnic. If you do attempt this, make sure you completely drain the cooling system including the two plugs on the side of the block. Otherwise when you crack the timing cover open you'll dump coolant into the oil pan and will be looking at an oil change on top of everything else, not that it's that big a deal considering all the other work...

Bear


----------



## My65goat (Jul 26, 2017)

Good article. I would try it before pulling the motor.


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

To update everyone.. I pulled the trans, bell housing and clutch. Removed the brass plug and I was able to insert that missing galley plug. Much easier in ny opinion then pulling the motor out


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

frankie68 said:


> To update everyone.. I pulled the trans, bell housing and clutch. Removed the brass plug and I was able to insert that missing galley plug. Much easier in ny opinion then pulling the motor out


Glad it worked out for you! :grin2: arty:

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As I stated back in June, replacing this plug with the engine in the car is the easiest way to do it. Glad it worked out.


----------

